# Steak Pie... Yay or Nay?



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Per quarter

Pro - 25g

Carbs - 42.1g of which sug 3.3g fat 17g sat fat 7g

Mono - 7g

Poly - 2.3g

Fibre - 2.9g

Salt - 1.4g

Kcals - 425

Thinking about half a steak pie a day.

I'm not calorie counting, can't be assed to eat "clean" at the mo bored of the standard chicken and rice.

Get it down or leave it out?

Opinions please


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fukin Down it Breda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Per quarter
> 
> Pro - 25g
> 
> ...


fat cnut here you come lol.... you seem to have lost faith brother you ok ???


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

eat sh*t look like sh*t lol


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

half a pie a day for how long!?

Although I can't talk, downed two and half chicago town pizzas last week. :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fat cnut here you come lol.... you seem to have lost faith brother you ok ???


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jeeez! when would you consider not eating that! I love pasties and pies, always eat them! they aint gona make you shrink.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> fat cnut here you come lol.... you seem to have lost faith brother you ok ???


*Would never lose the faith you *pr**k* just thinkin of a different approach, can't stand anything remotely health at the minute *

*
*

This is true... So its a nay from you lol

I was thinking for a couple weeks or until I get the "call" to fix up an eat properly again


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Make your own, fill it with more steak and have less pastry, then it ain't so bad


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

HJL:2565277 said:


> jeeez! when would you consider not eating that! I love pasties and pies, always eat them! they aint gona make you shrink.


This is what I wanted to hear. Plenty of kcals and protein in half of them cnuts. Thinking I'll just drop carbs from another meal or two and I'll be all good


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Taste wise it's gotta be hard to beat.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

As said, 'eat sh1t look like sh1t' so it's a no from me mate,

Throw the pastry away and just eat the meat, bit of a waste but there's not much worse than pastry foodwise imo.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, do it! lush rich gravey, chunks of meat with a crisp warm pastry! nothing better lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser:2565286 said:


> Make your own, fill it with more steak and have less pastry, then it ain't so bad


Good idea Ser, but i'll be honest I'm a lazy sod, not the best chef and I love pastry but filling it with more steak is making it sound like a plan


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

spudsy:2565296 said:


> As said, 'eat sh1t look like sh1t' so it's a no from me mate,
> 
> Throw the pastry away and just eat the meat, bit of a waste but there's not much worse than pastry foodwise imo.


Spudsy man don't be a kill joy 

The pastry is the best bit mate


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its dead easy!!! Brown a huge pack of stewing steak wi some oxo cubes, add a bit of water, leave it to simmer only giving it the odd stir(add veg if you want, but i like me meat to be only meat)

Grab a big oven proof dish, bung the stew mix in, unroll 'ready rolled puff pastry' to be found in the freezer bit of the supermarket, bang it over the top of said dish...and put in oven. High protein steak pie for the lazy cvnt. Plus, whilst its cooking your tummy will be thanking you for the lovely smells coming from your cooker!

I make my own pastry(most of the time) but i'm a bit anal when it comes to food.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> Spudsy man don't be a kill joy
> 
> The pastry is the best bit mate


I know mate sorry. Why is it that the stuff we like most has to be so bad for us???


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Ser said:


> I make my own pastry(most of the time) but i'm a bit anal when it comes to food.


I skimmed that fast and missread Pasty and Anal.

Breda, when you took wholemeal out of your name, bad things happned lol!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

shhhhh, dinnae start talking about anal.... :wub:

or pasty.... :drool:

ah fek, am off to charge me batteries... :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser:2565316 said:


> Its dead easy!!! Brown a huge pack of stewing steak wi some oxo cubes, add a bit of water, leave it to simmer only giving it the odd stir(add veg if you want, but i like me meat to be only meat)
> 
> Grab a big oven proof dish, bung the stew mix in, unroll 'ready rolled puff pastry' to be found in the freezer bit of the supermarket, bang it over the top of said dish...and put in oven. High protein steak pie for the lazy cvnt. Plus, whilst its cooking your tummy will be thanking you for the lovely smells coming from your cooker!
> 
> I make my own pastry(most of the time) but i'm a bit anal when it comes to food.


High protein steak pie for the cnut sounds like we have a winner.

You make it sound easy but I'm sure i'll find a way to fcuk it up lol

Thanks for that Ser you've been repped (in 10 minutes) if I fcuk it up tho don't be surprised to see a neg with my name next to it


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hahaha, i'm sure you'll do fine on both counts hun

Put it this way, my 6 year old lass can do it(with supervision) don't be beaten by a 6 year old!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

HJL:2565324 said:


> I skimmed that fast and missread Pasty and Anal.
> 
> Breda, when you took wholemeal out of your name, bad things happned lol!


Ha ha you've got a pervy eye mate

I've noticed mate I might have to get wholemeal back in the name..... after I've binged on pies


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

If it fit in your macros get it down ya


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ser:2565348 said:


> hahaha, i'm sure you'll do fine on both counts hun
> 
> Put it this way, my 6 year old lass can do it(with supervision) don't be beaten by a 6 year old!!!!!!! :tongue:


You've put the pressure on me now.

Why did you tell me your 6 yr old girl can do it because if I can't I won't be able to look at myself in the mirror wit any dignity.

Can I put pastry on the base of this oven dish thingy without it goin soggy?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

no, just over the top!! unless you want me to go into blind baking a shortcrust base....lol

And yes, you should feel pressure, if you fek it up i'm going to force my daughter to do it unaided and take pics of her perfect steak pie, just so i can start a thread saying how a 6 year old beat you:whistling: The mirror is the least of your worries :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No.... please don't go into blind backing It's too late and I won't have a clue what your on about.... Save those kind of talks for the powder room lol

If I see any threads about steak pies made by a 6 yr old with pics... I'll be reporting posts and asking for it to be deleted :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hahaha, powder room...as if we talk about baking in there:lol:

I'll be keeping an eye on you young man, i expect a full report on how awesome it is to make your own extra steak steak pie...otherwise the child sized apron is out and the game is on! :tongue:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcuk knows what you lot talk about in there.... Cooking would be a start tho :whistling:

You can keep an eye on me if you want, I'll be making my extra steak steak pie soon and I'll update you so keep the little girls apron for when she's doin painted hand prints on paper plates.... This is man's work not child's play


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

she comes from a family of chef's and bakers.....not that i'm putting the pressure on, but she is genetically gifted in the cooking department...

...why is it that i am cooking my own meals? :lol:


----------

